# So many patterns!!



## nanakerry (Jun 1, 2011)

http://www.myhq.com/public/c/y/cyn5/


----------



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

Now that is the motherload of patterns! I don't know where to start!! Thanks..


----------



## btibbs70 (Mar 23, 2011)

Thanks for posting.
There's quite a bit there :shock:


----------



## DeeDeeF (Mar 29, 2011)

OK, I'm ofically dizzy now with ALL those potential projects; wonderfully complete site ~ Thanks for posting it!


----------



## nanakerry (Jun 1, 2011)

No problem, I must admit though at first glance it is a bit overwhelming!!


----------



## 4pins (Jan 4, 2012)

Oh my good heavens, I just Loooooooooooooooooove this!

What an amazing site, THANK YOU


----------



## Garianne (Apr 8, 2011)

OMG had a panic attack when I had a look - where do I start - what to download - what to knit - what to crochet - where's my purse I need more yarn lol had to close the page down. Have bookmarked it for a day I have nothing to do and that is not in the near future. Phew.......


----------



## juliacraftylady666 (May 14, 2011)

Good heavens woman how did you find that and now what do we do with it,head spinning lol!!!!thanks.


----------



## moke (Oct 8, 2011)

WOW!!!!!!!!!! i have created a shortcut for this plethera of patterns! WOW!!!!!!!!!


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

Wow! I can't wait until I have time to sort through all those patterns! Thanks!


----------



## LilnanaJo (Nov 15, 2011)

Thank you for sharing nanakerry. Here's another site you might like http://www.myhq.com/public/c/r/crochetpoet/


----------



## Mevbb (Sep 5, 2011)

Well that just about covers it all!


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

You hit the jackpot! Thanks!


----------



## Chezl (Mar 12, 2012)

Thank you. I just learnt how to cast on with the Magic Loop method. Everything is on that site. Wow!!


----------



## supergirl6116 (Apr 3, 2011)

That is quite a collection of patterns! Word of caution: some of the ones I tried to open no longer exist on that link, but there are so many more that do!! Have fun!


----------



## DarleneF (Nov 16, 2011)

All I can say is AMAZING. You are WAY more orginized than I am. Thank you for sharing


----------



## alisonc (Nov 28, 2011)

My brain's fuddled,fab site tho'!!!


----------



## MacRae (Dec 3, 2011)

Holy Cow!!! This is a library!


----------



## LilnanaJo (Nov 15, 2011)

I've notice that on both links. But like you say, so many patterns left.


----------



## ziggy101 (Mar 30, 2011)

Thanks for the post....another to add to the collection!!


----------



## mmg (May 17, 2011)

Holy Guacamole! Thanks for sharing!!!! This is pretty amazing!


----------



## WaTUsi74 (Feb 16, 2012)

I couldn't get it to open, so after reading all the comments I think I'm better off. However, If anyone knows another way to open it,I'm ready!!!!!! :lol:


----------



## live2knit (Mar 3, 2011)

thank you so much for sharing... my head is now full of more things I want to do... so much yarn so little time..


----------



## Frogsong (Feb 26, 2011)

Yeah, I tried to look at 4 of those patterns and all four of the links I clicked were bad.


----------



## shelindo (Jul 1, 2011)

Not just patterns...so much info!


----------



## MawmawLinda (Feb 13, 2012)

Egads! I'll never get thru them all.  Have bookmarked to go back to again and again. Thanks so much!!


----------



## Sue H (Mar 23, 2011)

O M G !!!!!!!!!!! I have NEVER seen so many free patterns! I'm shaking!!!!!! Oh, and by the way? Thanks for giving me this website to search, oh, I don't know, ALL DAY?? LOVE IT!!!!


----------



## Sue H (Mar 23, 2011)

O M G !!!!!!!!!!! I have NEVER seen so many free patterns! I'm shaking!!!!!! Oh, and by the way? Thanks for giving me this website to search, oh, I don't know, ALL DAY?? LOVE IT!!!!


----------



## Sallyflymi (Mar 12, 2011)

Amazing how many patterns there are in one spot. Thank you for sharing this site.


----------



## Augustgran (Apr 16, 2011)

Holy Dinah!!! What a collection. I see my next project!


----------



## Zoey (Feb 12, 2011)

Oh my gosh, and I thought I was a horder, you win.lol


----------



## Molly Jo (Jan 31, 2011)

Someone has been collecting a ton. It's hard to believe. This site is mind blowing.


----------



## aknitter (Jan 25, 2011)

OMG! This would take me a lifetime to go through it all. So I book marked it! LOL

Anita


----------



## alisonc (Nov 28, 2011)

I've put it in favourites as there are lots of patterns you can access


----------



## Wynn11 (Jul 20, 2011)

WOW!!


----------



## Sennaa (Mar 16, 2012)

Wow, thank you for posting! Now to spend hours looking..... woohoo!


----------



## DickWorrall (May 9, 2011)

I noticed it was Cyn's site.
Cynthia Chiu.
I've been friends with her for years.
She is from Malaysia and knits and crochets beautifully.
We have exchanged gifts over the years and she is
in some Yahoo groups with me.
http://cynscorner.blogspot.com/
Dick


----------



## virginia42 (Mar 13, 2011)

DeeDeeF said:


> OK, I'm ofically dizzy now with ALL those potential projects; wonderfully complete site ~ Thanks for posting it!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## San (Mar 9, 2011)

Great site. Thanks.


----------



## yogandi (Mar 24, 2012)

AWESOM, UNBELIVABLE, I BOW TO YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU


----------



## Pat 34 (Dec 13, 2011)

Thank you so much.


----------



## ladysjk (Dec 16, 2011)

uh-oh...looks like I am in trouble, (heavy sigh)!!


----------



## missylam (Aug 27, 2011)

Thanks for posting I am going to check it out when I have some time. There are so many


----------



## GDW (Nov 3, 2011)

Just so many, that I have had to bookmark the page. thanks for sharing


----------



## atvoytas (Jan 27, 2011)

Holy Rats! where should I start?



nanakerry said:


> http://www.myhq.com/public/c/y/cyn5/


----------



## killashandra (Nov 22, 2011)

WOW!! So much for me thinking I have a ton of patterns, I bow to the queen and bookmark the site. I can't wait to start parusing!! What fun.


----------

